# Nfs hp



## XeonB (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

spiele gerade NFS HP und bei meinem Spiel schaltet sich das Licht bei Nachtfahrten immer wieder aus und ein - Sicht echt erschwert. Ist das normal? Bug?


----------



## Ghostknight (16. Januar 2011)

Kommst du evtl. auf die Taste B ?^^ damit wird das licht an und ausgeschaltet oder schau mal unter steuerung nach


----------



## XeonB (16. Januar 2011)

Ghostknight schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst du evtl. auf die Taste B ?^^ damit wird das licht an und ausgeschaltet oder schau mal unter steuerung nach



Spiele mit gamepad -wo unter Steuerung ist das zu finden


----------



## ph1driver (16. Januar 2011)

Doppelbelegung auf dem Gamepad.


----------



## XeonB (16. Januar 2011)

ph1driver schrieb:
			
		

> Doppelbelegung auf dem Gamepad.



Werd ich mal überprüfen 
Danke


----------



## XeonB (17. Januar 2011)

Danke nochmal,
war echt eine Doppelbelegung - sollte ganz nach unten scrollen.
Hab hier noch eine Frage:
Im Rückspiegl (Tagfahrt) seh ich nur die Blaulichter farbig - der Rest ist in Graustufen zu sehen, ist das normal oder hängt das an meiner GRAKA (4870 1GB) oder einfach in Bug.

Danke - Hoffe auf ebenso kompetente Kommentare


----------



## ph1driver (18. Januar 2011)

Das ist so gewollt, warum auch immer.


----------



## XeonB (18. Januar 2011)

Wirklich unschön 


----------



## Galford (18. Januar 2011)

Raser werden gelb dargestellt, Cops blau mit Blaulichtern. Das soll es ermöglichen die Fahrzeuge die man im Rückspiegel sieht besser zu unterscheiden und ihre Position hinter dem eigenen Auto leichter wahrzunehmen. 
Befinden sich hinter dem Spieler z.B. mehrere Autos, Cops sowie Raser, kann der Spieler leichter zwischen beiden unterscheiden und deren Position einschätzen, und somit dem Abwurf der Spike Stripes besser ausrichten und planen. Raser könnten z. B. versuchen sich farblich möglichst der Polizei anzupassen z.B. schwarz-weißes Polizeiauto, schwarzer Raser, oder hellblauer Raser zu hellblauem Polizeiautos - und wahrscheilich wurde davon ausgegangen, dass man die Blaulichter bei einem NORMALEN Rückspiegel weniger gut wahrnimmt (vorallem bei Tagfahrten). 
Und auch die Strecke ist grau, so das eben die Raser und die Polizei besser herausstechen, vorallem bei Nachtfahrten. Außerdem könnten bei Nachtfahrten, die Wagen hinter dem eigenen, die Lichter abschalten und wären so schlechter zu sehen, was aber durch die Hervorhebung nicht mehr möglich ist (Raser wird immer in Gelb dargestellt, egal ob das Auto schwarz ist und die Lichter ausgeschaltet sind). 
Je nachdem, ob man im Singleplayer (z.B. wenn man selber einziger Cop ist) oder Multiplayer (z.B. 4 Cops, 4 Raser), oder ob man Raser oder Cop ist, ist es manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger nützlich (oder eben auch nicht). 

Ob es spielerisch wirklich Unterschiede macht, wage ich zwar zu bezweifeln, aber im Prinzip ist das so in etwa beabsichtigt.


----------

